# Leasing a horse?



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

I would love to know the answer of this as well. As im trying to talk my mum into this as well. So it would be great to have some of this info, so when she says were did you get this info from, i can say the horse forum. So Please help both of us.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Well I'm free leasing my guy for 4 months. After that is up I'll be paying $100 a month but I'm going to buy him out so I'll be paying $300 a month. His sale price is $1400.

The money is for food, care. If its an on site lease it pays for the horses expenses. Such as food, worming, vet/farrier. Most places will charge $100 to $300 a month for a lease.


----------



## veganchick (Mar 4, 2009)

$100 a month is nearly as bad as I was thinking! I found some stables that will cover everything, and that is how much you pay. If that was the case, it would cost less than my lessons!  Thanks!


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

It really depends on the type of lease and the quality of horse that you are leasing.

A free lease generally means that the lessee won't pay the lessor anything, however they care for the upkeep of the horse (board, feet, minor vet bills) and have unlimited access to the horse. 

A half lease means that the lessee is riding the horse 2-3 times a week. Generally, around here, the price is 1/2 of the board + 1/2 of farrier and vet, so it works out to be about $250 or so a month.

Full lease means that the lessee has the right to ride the horse whenever they want-the owner is not usually part of riding the horse. They pay for the upkeep of the horse (board, ect) AND pay a fee to the owner of the horse for the priveledge of leasing. (this can run anywhere from $400++ a month)
I know that in the hunters, they usually charge about 15-20% of the horse's worth for the year + price of board-so you can easily be paying $1500 a month to lease a good school horse/competition horse.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree with Skyhuntress. The cost of leasing depends, generally, on three variables. The type of lease (1/4, 1/2, full, free, etc..), where the horse is boarded (board rates ban be anywhere from $150-$1500 a month), and what type of horse you are leasing (schoolmaster, or just a horse that needs exercise).
My family is leasing a horse right now in a "free" lease. Basically the owners have sent us the horse, in trust that it will be well taken care of, and have allowed us to board him where we like, and we pay for all upkeep as if he was our own horse. Signing legal documents and show forms are the only things we really need the owner for.
We have also had experiences with 1/2 leases. Generally people who will 1/2 lease out their horse just want someone to come and exercise it, so there is no fee involved with the owner, just half the board and upkeep expenses (vet, farrier, etc..) good luck!


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

There are many options out there. At the stables where I ride, there is the option to lease some of the lesson horses. You are basically charged for their care as if you owned the horse and was boarding it there.

For a beginner rider on one of the lovely old lesson horses, you'd take the horse on working livery. That would mean that the horse was used in lessons, but otherwise they would be yours to ride. The cost was, last summer, £29/week plus farrier and worming bills. As a comparison, full livery (box stall, horse is yours alone to ride) would be £110/week plus farrier and so on.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I share board(half lease) the OTTB I ride from my trainer. I pay $125/month, and that includes 3-4 days riding a week, plus she throws in a lesson or two each week. I give her extra each month to help with farrier, vet, supplements, etc, so I usually pay around $150-$200/month. It all depends on the place and the owner. For me, I responded to a local classified online, and went to meet trainer and horse. We are now very close friends, and that has given me many more opportunities as far as riding time and what I can do with her horse. Make sure you spend time talking to the owner and getting to know them. I've heard of people leasing from someone, and it turned into a total disaster because the people weren't compatible. Good luck!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Every lease situation is different.

At our barn we lease for the cost of board. Owners still pick up the vet and farrier expenses.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Usually under $500. It actually depends on how much the horse is worth(even if not for sale.) I myself have never leased a horse because, if i build a strong, steady relationship with the horse it will not be very easy to part for me, nor the horse.


----------



## veganchick (Mar 4, 2009)

A few years ago I was asked to half lease a pony, I think 11 hands high, but I couldn't cuz I knew I would get WAY TOO attached and then I would outgrow him. What is ur opinion on leasing a horse too big for you? I mean one that I would grow into.... I'm 5' 1" and I was thinking a horse around 15hh.... bad idea?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I agree that it depends onthe type of lease. I leased my first pony, and I paid for half the agistment ($18pw I think) and thats all. Pretty good deal, It was a full lease without the full price. 

Recently I had a brumby on a free lease. It was as if I owned him. He agisted at my place and I paid for farrier, vet, chiro, etc and used all my own tack on him. Nice, simple, clean cut arrangement. I actually kinda miss him now :]


----------

